# Muzzleloader Elk Success



## frampa30 (May 31, 2012)

Here is my Manti muzzleloader bull that I killed on the last day. After hunting the first couple of days and having them rutting like crazy and one missed shot, I had to go home and would return for the last 2 days. Wednesday consisted of wind, wind and more wind. They weren't talking and we only saw one 5 point and some cows right before dark.

On the last morning the wind continued. After a hour of listening we finally heard one bugle and we were off to the chases. He stopped fairly qucik but we decided just to go in the direction he was at and see what happened. When crossing the ridge we heard 4 bugles. We would go after the closest than he would get quiet. After that happening twice this and 4 hours of stalking, this bull walked within 30 yards. He ran 20 yards and fell.

I was so excited! He is my first bull and couldn't be more happy. It was a great hunt and we were almost in elk every day. I've never worked so hard and have never had so much fun. Thanks to all of those who helped me!


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Nice Bull! Congrats! Easy elk are not the ones you want!


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice, congrats! That must have been a very long 43 hour day!


----------



## Matt B (Sep 10, 2007)

Nice! What kind of smoke pole where you using?


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Great job and great elk, congratulations. 8)


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

8) Congratulations! Nice Bull!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Dang thats nice!


-DallanC


----------



## frampa30 (May 31, 2012)

Thanks guys, it was a fun hunt. I was shooting a TC Omega.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Congrats on a great bull!


----------



## nacho (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice bull! I was getting worried that you wouldnt get one! Congrats!


----------

